# Need shirt designs



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 30, 2011)

My band is releasing our EP at our show w/Becoming The Archetype 

and we're planning on getting shirts made to sell by themselves, and also as a package deal.

We've found a place that prints in our budget 

If anyone could help us designing a shirt that would be awesome. We aren't really wealthy, so it'd have to be free... I could send a free shirt your way if we decide to use the design though!

We're looking for things that people want to buy such as:

http://toshihiroegawa.com/img-shirtart/022.jpg

http://www.classicrockmerch.com/images/products/6131.gif

http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk...techapel-grim-reaper-t-shirt-cid_6449tsbp.jpg

**If you do want to give it a try, I can send you our logo to thrown in with it too!

If you don't want to you don't have to comment. no worries

Thanks in advance!
\m/


----------



## anthonyferguson (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats man, I fucking love BTA. GREAT band. Really underrated in my opinion. Never released a bad song. Really sorry I can't help on the shirt front... But great effort, hope it all goes well.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 30, 2011)

Same here man, I was so stoked to know we could play with them. NO ONE knows them around here, its quite sad. No worries man, thank you for your nice words!


----------

